# What's next



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

So this last evolution has seen me:

- perfect my distribution (lest I be sneered at by my naked VST baskets)

- manipulate dosing and brew ratios for effect (thanks Glenn)

- embrace the darker side of life (thanks DFK41)

- learn to pour some serviceable latte art (thanks all)

- following the jam I'm after a Titan grinder (damn you CoffeeChap







)

- and the soon to arrive Vesuvius will open up pressure profiling (I blame DavecUK)

- plus I met some cool folk in Swindon

As you can see I've not got much out of the forum really







so was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on where I might turn the focus of my espresso journey next, and how I might begin.

Two themes that have been lurking in my mind are:

The science of extraction - Clearly still a long way to go on the endless road to perfect espresso, and whilst I've opted not to pursue EK-style for now, I am beginning to wonder if I should seriously look into extraction yields. Have just been a bit put off by the cost of refractometry.

Coffee cultivation - DFK pointed out (in a classically direct fashion) that my technique far outstrips my knowledge of coffee itself. I have no defence your honour but how and where to begin.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Endless profile tweaking....?

I guess I'm lucky as I prefer medium to light roasts this opens up options such as In My Mug where I can learn more about the origins of the coffee and the different varietals. It's been a real eye opener for me and I learn something new every week! Shame there isn't something similar for you guys who prefer the darker side.

Get into brewed coffee? I just got a chemex and the challenge has started all over again for me. New ratios, new grind settings, new technique, new pandora's box of flavour.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

What grinder are you pairing with the Vesuvius?

It's a big old world of Coffee and the profiling has open ended up a whole new avenue to it.

Upgrading from a Classic to a HX has allowed me to play around with the temp more accurately which makes a huge improvement (and options) of how to control a shot.

I think you'll be spoilt for choice with that machine.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> Endless profile tweaking....? I guess I'm lucky as I prefer medium to light roasts... Get into brewed coffee? I just got a chemex....


Endless for sure. Before this machine, I'd felt no upgradeitis at all except a distant yearning to investigate levers but that wouldn't play around here with SWMBO.

Prior to DFK urging me to try Jampit Hit I'd been drinking almost exclusively single origin. It was a welcome change of pace especially as brew ratios pushed me more toward the Ristretto end of extractions. It just got me interested again - I'd been cruising not learning. However, lighter roasts is far from a closed door for me. Think maybe IMM is a good candidate for the next evolution.

Chemex - that's funny. I was within a whisper of buying one on holiday because I'd left the bottom of my aeropress behind. It's only a matter of time. They're nice pieces of art too.



urbanbumpkin said:


> What grinder are you pairing with the Vesuvius?...I think you'll be spoilt for choice with that machine.


What grinder... well at the risk of being flamed I was taken by the in-cup performance of the Robur at the recent jam not by the two numbered favourites. However, I was also cross that I hesitated when Eric bumped his ageing Nino thread - it had sat there for ages then it was gone in a couple of hours. I think the Niño is probably much easier to live with in the home. I'm hunting for the right grinder now.

Spoilt for choice - no doubt. It's not as if the Brewtus is an entry level machine either. It's been a brilliant partner producing some excellent drinks over the last five years (and this week too) but the V just seems to offer the best of so many worlds and the pre-order deal was only just above cost so I couldn't say no.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Pulling ristretto shots with the right bean was a bit of bench mark for me too. Good luck on the grinder search.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

If you are in the market for a conical grinder then the K10 Conic is a great grinder. They can be found for reasonable money and have similar burrs to the Robur. I have one and modded the dosing chamber to ensure retention is low enough for single dosing. Worth keeping in mind


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> If you are in the market for a conical grinder then the K10 Conic is a great grinder.


Yeah! No doubt about that but then I'd have to be polite to @DFK41 who has been patiently waiting for me to agree with his advice. LOL







.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

James, I think, if you want to explore the Vesuvius properly, then you need to concentrate on conicals. I know that seems odd from the man who sold his, but I can tell you that when I had the K10 up against the Mythos I was just staggered at the different flavours the K10 brought out. This was the reason that I only ever out one bean through the K10 and that was Jampit. That meant that the only retention issues were to flush out the first shot once a day. This meant i needed a second grinder so that guest coffees and the likes could be dealt with without losing copious amounts as I dialled in again.

Mr Bondy is going to be selling his K10 and has an interested party but if that falls through it may end up on the forum


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Obnic said:


> Yeah! No doubt about that but then I'd have to be polite to @DFK41 who has been patiently waiting for me to agree with his advice. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As with any major purchase I'd recommend not taking my (or anyone elses) advice and get to somewhere that you can try it out yourself. If you're every up near Brum then you are more than welcome to pop in and try the K10 Conic and the EK (one my espresso machine arrives obviously).

I've never played with the K10 Fresh but I believe that retention is greater and it works best with the hopper loaded up, not a problem if you intend on working through a bag at a time but something to consider if you switch between beans more regularly.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> James, I think, if you want to explore the Vesuvius properly, then you need to concentrate on conicals.


I'm there, as I think you knew I would be. Titan jam was some of the best time I've spent recently (thanks again @coffeechap). Met some top lads, and Lady Heligan too, but crucially was able to taste for myself how these oft lauded grinders deliver in the cup. Of course it's all snapshots and a small sample on one day but I felt conical was a match for what I'm looking for just now. And more than that, that flats whilst impressive, were not what I wanted right now.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Give David Bondy a pm. I do not know how far. away he is from you, but if it is not too far I am sure he would let you have a good play on his (grinder!). He also drinks one bean exclusively!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spence makes a fair point. If you opt for the Barista version with the doser, then you save quite a bit of money and if you can put up with the doser part, you can modify to help with the retention, and single dose if that is tour preference, and still get the conical flavour tastes.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I too was impressed with the robur, although I have to say i didn't see the K10 was there till the end of the day and wish I had spent some time having a look at it , got sidetracked a lot by a certain hand grinder LOL


----------

